# Telefonsperre



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit einem Dialer und mit der  :-? Telekom. Habe bereits die dritte Mahnung erhalten. Wer weiss, ob die Telekom meinen Anschluss sperren kann? Es geht um 166 Euro; die unstrittigen Gebühren habe ich aber an die Telekom bezahlt.
Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit der Telekom diesbezüglich gemacht?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

*Einige Hinweise bzw. Fragen*

Von wem kamen die Mahnungen?
Von der Telekom oder vom Anbieter?
Falls von der Telekom: Wurde der unstrittige Betrag auch schriftlich klar als solcher gekennzeichnet? Sonst wird ja angeblich anteilig aufgteilt - Folge: Mahnungen

Um welchen Dialer geht es eigentlich? Wann war der Schadensfall? Wer ist Nummern- und Diensteanbieter? Liegen irgendwelche Stellungnahmen der Anbieter vor?

Wurden bei den Reklamationen
alle Tipps bei www.dialerundrecht.de berücksichtigt?

Wurde die Urteilsdatenbank bei www.dialerundrecht.de schon nach vergleichbaren Fällen durchgesehen

Wurde schon der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale oder eines Anwaltes eingeholt? Wenn nein dann dringendst nachholen?

Wurden auch alle Beweise gesichert; siehe diesbezüglich diverse Beiträge im Forum bzw. www.dialerschutz.de oder www.dialerhilfe.de


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

@ Froggi

Schaust Du hier:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html

 Besonders ist der Absatz 4 interessant.
„Die Sperre nach Absatz 1 Nr. 1 unterbleibt, wenn gegen die Rechnung* beründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden und der Durchschnittsbetrag nach § 17 *bezahlt oder eine Stundungsvereinbarung getroffen ist.“

Veruschka


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

Andere Frage: *Wer* mahnt? Die Deutsche Telekom AG?

Wenn ja, hat irgendwie das mit dem Bezahlen des Unstreitigen nicht funktioniert. Drittforderungen werden durch die DTAG nicht gemahnt, wenn *deren eigene* Forderungen beglichen sind. 

Hast du an die Umsatzsteuer auf die EVN-Beträge gedacht?

Hat die DTAG überhaupt ne Idee, wie die "unstreitige Zahlung" sich nach deiner Vorstellung zusammen würfelt? Hast du deine Einwände mitgeteilt und eine "Tilgungsbestimmung" geäußert?

Mehr Infos bitte ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Den Durchschnittsbetrag habe ich bezahlt und auch Einwendungen erhoben. Ist nur die Frage was genau mit begründet" gemeint ist.
Ich habe der Telekom geschrieben, dass ich die Nummern nicht willentlich angewählt haben und mich arglistig getäuscht sehe. :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Die Mahnungen kommen von der Telekom, die auch die Nummern vermieten. Die strittigen Beträge habe ich auf der Rechnung markiert.
Ich werde aber nochmal nachforschen, ob die Telekom die Beträge auch richtig verbucht hat. 
Vielen Dank für alle Hinweise.


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

@ Froggi,
Begründe doch mal was Du unter "arglistig getäuscht sehe" verstehst.  

Ach ja und für welche Nummer und für welchen Betreiber wird dir gemahnt ?

Veruschka


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

Das wäre in der Tat interessant. 
Bisher ist meines Wissens noch kein Problem mit einer *telekomeigenen 0190-Nummer* aufgetaucht, sondern nur mit Nummern, die diese an Talkline, In-Telegence etc. vermietet hatte, welche ihrerseits weiter geleitet die Dritt-Mehrwertdiensteanbieterei vergeben haben.
Anders herum: Bietet die DTAG selbst Mehrwertdienste an??


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

an Veruschka: 
da wir auf keinen Fall bewußt eine kostenpflichtige Nummer angewählt haben und es unsereserachtens nur durch Täuschung der Dialer über Art und Kosten möglich sein konnte.

Die Nummern lauten 0190-872830 Netzwelt Plus GmbH und 0190-874370 Woldlines GmbH, beide mit selbiger Anschrift. Allerdings habe ich noch einige 0190-Nr. auf der Rechnung, wo ich den Anbieter aber noch icht ausfindig machen konnte. Ich vermute aber, dass es sich um den gleichen Anbieter handelt, da es der gleiche Tag und fast gleiche Uhrzeit war.


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

@ KatzenHai

Sämtliche Verbindungen zu*0190-1 bis 0190- 9 *sind Verbindungen der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ( hier DTAG ) und entsprechend der Preisliste des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers berechnet. Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber ist zum Inkasso berechtigt.  

Veruschka


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

Stimmt, meine Liebe. Aber die betrieben das Inkasso nicht weiter, wenn man begründete Einwände erhebt, sondern lassen mit diesen Sachen die VPN (Worldlines etc.) sich befassen ...
Oder?


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

*0190-8-74-370 gesperrt am: 22.07.2003*

@ Foggi

wann war denn die Einwahl der  0190 874 370? Diese Nummer wurde am 22. 07. 2003 gesperrt! 

http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer/dialer0807selbst.htm

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

Lieber KatzenHai

Forderungen, die durch die Anwahl dieser Rufnummergasse 0190-1 bis 0190-9 entstehen kann die DTAG auf der Rechnung als * eigene*ausweisen, da sie die Leistung gegenüber dem Endkunden als eigene erbringt. Sie legt als tarifierender Netzbetreiber den Endkundenpreis fest, auch wenn sie Verbindungsbestandteile* bei anderen Netzbetreibern oder Diensteanbieter als Vorleistung einkauft. *

*Bei einer 0190-0 *gibt die DTAG das Inkasso nach begründeter Einrede, an den jeweiligen Netzbetreiber ab.  

Veruschka


----------



## Dino (20 Oktober 2003)

Genau das fiel mir auch gleich auf, denn diese Nummer wurde bei mir seinerzeit vom sagenzumwobenen selbstlöschenden Dialer gwählt. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings eine andere Frage:

Wie lange bleiben gesperrte Nummern gesperrt?

Immerhin: In der Datenbank der RegTP ist kein Dialer gespechert, der diese Nummer wählt.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Veruschka,

die Einwahl fand schon am 13.07.03 statt, vor der Sperrung.
Kann ich eine Zahlung evtl. aufgrund der Sperrung verweigern?

Froggi


----------



## Veruschka (20 Oktober 2003)

@ Froggi

Warum wurde die Rufnummer wohl gesperrt?  

Gib mal deine Nummern in der Suche Funktion  ein.
Oder lies dies:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2462&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Und wenn Du schon mal beim lesen bist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Froggi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummern lauten 0190-872830 Netzwelt Plus GmbH und 0190-874370 Woldlines GmbH, beide mit selbiger Anschrift. Allerdings habe ich noch einige 0190-Nr. auf der Rechnung, wo ich den Anbieter aber noch icht ausfindig machen konnte. Ich vermute aber, dass es sich um den gleichen Anbieter handelt, da es der gleiche Tag und fast gleiche Uhrzeit war.


@Froggi - wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, bist Du auf eine ganz miese Masche reingefallen. Das war doch das Ding mit dem QDial11 - die Nummern wurden auf Veranlassung des BSI abgeschaltet, da der Dialer gar bösartig war und als solcher nicht mal erkennbar gewesen ist. Hier im Forum gibt es Themen, die sich damit beschäftigten - Teenxxx und 1970.exe - lies dort mal nach, was da im Frühsommer passier war.
In München z. B. hat die DTAG alle Einwahlen auf Widerspruch ausgebucht - leider sind andere DTAG-Niederlassungen oft nicht ganz so fit! Jedenfalls lohnt sich der Streit um die Kosten, da bislang nicht einmal klar ist, ob die amerikanischen Rufnummerninhaber überhaupt existent sind - ich sage nur Liquid Inc. und (berichtigt) DYI Media Inc. (angeblich) aus Übersee.
Was die Anschlusssperrung betrifft, so musst Du jetzt richtig handeln - bisher das war wohl eher nur Spielerei. Lies erstmal, womöglich geht Dir dann ein Lichtelein auf.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.
Habe nun der Telekom einen Brief mit den mir neuen Tatsachen geschrieben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dies ausreicht, um die Forderungen abzuweisen.


----------



## Dino (21 Oktober 2003)

Ich denke, Du wirst die Links von Veruschka durchgearbeitet haben. Hast Du denn noch Rückstände des Selbstlöschers auf Deiner Festplatte gefunden (Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<USER>\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp" und "Windows\Prefetch")?

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her mit den Einwahlen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist da noch was...

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Hi Dino, ich habe unter C: zwei exe. Dateien gefunden. 1300.exe und eine die sich Dialer.exe nennt. (Am Ende sind meine selbstlöschenden Dialer vielleicht doch keine selbstlöschende? :-?  Beide Dateien wurden am 13.7.03 installiert und wählen Nummern an, die bereits von der RegTP gesperrt worden sind.

Gruss
Froggi


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Froggi,
dieser Dialer ist nicht nur selbst löschend sondern erstellt auch eigenständig neue Aplikationen von sich slebst und vergibt sich wahllos neue Namen. 1300.exe könnte das gleiche wie 1970.exe sein. Dialer.exe ist u. U. eine Datei, die mit Windows geliefert wurde - dabei ist aber alles andere auch möglich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2003)

Tschuldigung Anna, die zweite Datei heisst nicht Dialer.exe sondern auto.exe [/b]und wurde vom Dialer in einen Ordner mit dem Namen Dialer geschmissen. Ganz schön frech!  :x 
Diese auto.exe kann aber kein Microsoft-Programm sein, sonst wurde es bei Doppelklick nicht eine gesperrte Nummer anwählen.

Ich habe eben beide Dateien an das BSI geschickt, weil eine der Nummer offenbar noch nicht gesperrt worden ist.

Ausserdem habe ich die Beschwerdestelle der TK angerufen. Nachdem der Mitarbeiter   0  erstmal behauptet haben, von gesperrten Nummern nichts zu wissen, mir unterstellt haben, ich hätte mich nur ein einziges Mal bei Ihnen gemeldet und der offene Rechnungsbetrag beträfe nicht nur die 0190-Nummern, sind sie am Ende ziemlich Verlegen geworden.  

Ein paar Stunden später rief die TK Wuppertal bei mir an, und teilte mir mit, dass die Gebühren, die über die gesperrten Nummern gelaufen sind, ausgebucht werden. Allerdings wäre ja eine Nummer nicht gesperrt (0190-872830), die müsse bezahlt werden und für weitere Ansprüche solle ich mich an Netzwelt Plus GmbH wenden. Zudem würde sich demnächst der Rechtsanwalt bei mir melden.  :lol: Soll er doch.
Aber das Telefon werde nicht gesperrt, da ja nur die 0190-Nr. noch nicht bezahlt worden sind.  
Das sollte ich mir besser schriftlich geben lassen. :argue: 

Nun bin ich neugierig auf die Ergebnisse vom BSI, vermutlich muss ich Netzwelt Plus anschreiben, um die Firma herauszufinden, die dahintersteckt.


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Ist es nicht herrlich, wenn einen das Unternehmen, dem man jahrelang allmonatlich treulich seine Gebühren überwiesen hat, so richtig von oben herab behandelt? Gerade so, als gebe es keine Konkurrenz, als sei man - wie im letzten Jahrtausend - alleiniger Anbieter auf weiter Flur?
Die sägen an dem Ast, an dem ihr eigener Arbeitsplatz hängt, und scheinen es nicht einmal zu merken. Jeder unzufriedene Kunde sollte eigentlich wehtun.

Gruß
Dino


----------

